# How to connect Tp link wifi router with Bsnl Wmax



## Tech_chaos (Aug 23, 2013)

I have taken Bsnl wimax connection last month..

The wimax device is from zte name ox253p ..

When I power on the cpe then I have to always click connect in browser then after few seconds the wimax gets connected..

Recently I bought TP-LINK TL-WR740N router for my bsnl wimax..
Speed & signal is perfect of bsnl wimax but I need to connect my router to it for browsing internet from mobile n wirelessly from laptop..

Some Help from Digitians will be really very grateful to me..

As I don't know how to configure router in bsnl wimax ... so don't want to mess-ud up


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2013)

need more details.does your zte has wan/lan output port?if yes then simply select connection type as dynamic ip address in tp-link & connect its wan port to zte wan/lan port.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Aug 23, 2013)

the cpe is outdoor i have mounted it on my terrace .. n connected cable from cpe to power adapter in room then a lan cable from lan port of adapter goes to pc lan port for internet access..

Bro see this video.. its the same one ..
just help me out..


----------



## Tech_chaos (Aug 23, 2013)

the bsnl zte outdoor wimax cpe equipment , the power adapter for which has 2 ports (POE where the cable from the wimax cpe is input AND another LAN port from which the cable is connected to pc for using internet


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2013)

just connect zte lan port to wan port of tp-link router.read the tp-link manual(or download pdf from site) to set connection type as dynamic ip.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Aug 24, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> just connect zte lan port to wan port of tp-link router.read the tp-link manual(or download pdf from site) to set connection type as dynamic ip.



I connected it but when I click on auto detect at tplinklogin.net it detects as static ip ...
And any way to make it connec automatically.. ox23p has it's own config account too..

I can show you the screenshot but plz help bro ..

In zte cpe config login there is dhcp/router mode bridge mode etc


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 24, 2013)

yes do post screenshots of config pages of zte & tp-link.use forum attachment or use imgur if possible & uncheck/deselect the resize image option.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Aug 25, 2013)

Here are the screenshots ..
all the ss of zte wimax cpe config login ..

and how wimax used to connect to internet when i power on the zte cpe power adapter ...where it uses to click on connect to connect on internet...
Btw saw a bsnl guy who demads 1k for router configuration who do configure it as auto connect mode ...

Here are the Picx

View attachment 11933
View attachment 11934
View attachment 11935
View attachment 11936
View attachment 11937
View attachment 11938
View attachment 11939
View attachment 11940
View attachment 11941
View attachment 11942


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 25, 2013)

ok keep these settings for reference.change mode to bridge mode & select advanced bridge mode as standard bridge as shown in Untitled8.jpg.change nothing else & check that in untitled3.jpg under isp parameters only things removed are username & password with rest of the settings remain same else set them like before.after that connect only tp-link router to pc & open its settings page 192.168.0.1.go to network---wan settings select connection type as pppoe & enter username/password.select connect automatically option.after doing this connect lan wire from lan port of zte to wan port of tp-link.if it works you should see connected info like ip address(117.x.x.x) in tp-link status page.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Nov 13, 2013)

I done the above.. bt after selecting bridge mode & advanced bridge as standard bridge no option or connect page of wimax coming .. no internet acess.. nt able to use router bro..

and even my wimax router login page 192.168.1.1 is not opening..

when i open ipconfig from cmd in cmd its ip 192.168.1.33
subnet mask 255.255.255.0 n default gateway is blank which used to show 192.168.1.1 before..
How to reset the bro... plz help..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 13, 2013)

there should be a reset switch(usually in the shape of a small hole) at the back or bottom of the model.insert a pin & keep it pressed for ~30 seconds while it is on & then release & it should reset(note power loss must not happen during this process so connect modem to ups/inverter when doing this).i am assuming you are asking about tp-link router.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Nov 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> there should be a reset switch(usually in the shape of a small hole) at the back or bottom of the model.insert a pin & keep it pressed for ~30 seconds while it is on & then release & it should reset(note power loss must not happen during this process so connect modem to ups/inverter when doing this).i am assuming you are asking about tp-link router.



naa bro.. I m asking abt wimax device..
there is no reset switch or hole on the zte wimax cpe..
But a bsnl guy used to insert a screwdriver under the wimax cpe to reset it..
So don't know it..
and the bsnl guy will charge 400 for resetting it..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 14, 2013)

not possible.every wifi/wired modem/router has a reset switch.look carefully.hole may be hidden below some structure or look for a place where a screwdriver can be possibly inserted(maybe it is shaped like a screw hole).if still no success post detailed images of modem from all sides here(use imgur to upload images & check no resize option is selected).in the meantime post your ipconfig /all results.changing bridge settings should not affect lan settings of wifi modem.try the wifi modem on some other system(or laptop) to see if you still can't access *192.168.0.1.*

see these manuals to find location of reset switch:
*download.ztedevices.com/UploadFiles/product/554/740/manual/P020120620350315721609.pdf
*download.ztedevices.com/UploadFiles/product/512/897/manual/P020110831411852726910.pdf


----------



## funskar (Nov 26, 2013)

Just reset the wimax cpe ..
Modem is inside the cpe so u have to dismount the cpe n tap the button inside the space in the cpe where lan wire goes.
Just keep it pressed wid a screw driver for 10 seconds.. it will reset ..

Then u just need to tell me whether your wimax has dynamic ip or static ip..
I will tell you the procedure to configure router


----------



## Tech_chaos (Nov 28, 2013)

funskar said:


> Just reset the wimax cpe ..
> Modem is inside the cpe so u have to dismount the cpe n tap the button inside the space in the cpe where lan wire goes.
> Just keep it pressed wid a screw driver for 10 seconds.. it will reset ..
> 
> ...



Really ..
I will check the cpe today at eveing after dismounting it


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2013)

btw from pics you posted 192.168.0.1 is cpe address but you mentioned 192.168.1.1 not opening after changing settings so check that again.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Nov 29, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> btw from pics you posted 192.168.0.1 is cpe address but you mentioned 192.168.1.1 not opening after changing settings so check that again.



no bro .. 192.168.0.1 is tp link router address n 192.168.1.1 is zte cpe adress


----------



## Tech_chaos (Dec 7, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> btw from pics you posted 192.168.0.1 is cpe address but you mentioned 192.168.1.1 not opening after changing settings so check that again.



Bro ..tell me how to assign static ip address ..

wimax device login details - 
WAN Information:	 
IP Address:
117.244.235.180
IP Subnet Mask:
255.255.224.0
DHCP:
Client
LAN Information:	 
IP Address:
192.168.1.1
IP Subnet Mask:
255.255.255.0
DHCP:
Server

the wan ip keeps changing ..

how to setup router then ..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2013)

wan ip(117.x.x.x) is assigned by bsnl & you can't do anything about it.router own address should be 192.168.0.1 & its dhcp range should be similar(192.168.0.x).your cpe will assign an ip address in the range(192.168.1.x) to router & router will assign its range of ip to connected devices.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Dec 9, 2013)

then how to configure router  bro ..

is there not any method to get router worked with bsnl wimax


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2013)

why do you need to do anything with wan ip?assuming your cpe is currently working just connect it to router wan port using lan & try surfing net on pc.you don't even have to configure router,just connect it & see if it works.if it does then no problem but if it doesn't then post result of ipconfig /all.make sure that net is working from pc directly connected to cpe & only after that connect the router between between cpe & pc.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Dec 11, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> why do you need to do anything with wan ip?assuming your cpe is currently working just connect it to router wan port using lan & try surfing net on pc.you don't even have to configure router,just connect it & see if it works.if it does then no problem but if it doesn't then post result of ipconfig /all.make sure that net is working from pc directly connected to cpe & only after that connect the router between between cpe & pc.



it doesn't connect then ..

ipconfig image

*i.imgur.com/88wBwok.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2013)

why is your ipconfig /all result showing ip address & gateway as 192.168.1.x?if your router is working correctly then it should display ip address as 192.168.0.x & default gateway as 192.168.0.1.if your cpe & router are connected correctly then you should be able to open cpe config page(192.168.1.1) & router config page(192.168.0.1) from same pc.if not then something is wrong with your network setup.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Dec 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> why is your ipconfig /all result showing ip address & gateway as 192.168.1.x?if your router is working correctly then it should display ip address as 192.168.0.x & default gateway as 192.168.0.1.if your cpe & router are connected correctly then you should be able to open cpe config page(192.168.1.1) & router config page(192.168.0.1) from same pc.if not then something is wrong with your network setup.



cpe is connect direct to adapter n lan to pc.. no router use..
if i attach router then net doesn't work bro


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2013)

connect the router like mentioned earlier & then post result of ipconfig /all here.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Dec 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> connect the router like mentioned earlier & then post result of ipconfig /all here.



now when i connect cpe lan port to router n pc to router s bcomes unidentified network..

bro tell me the full procedure how to configure it.. my ip is static when i clicked later auto detect in router setup it detect my ip as static n ip keeps changing in cpe admin page everytime i power on the cpe wimax..

isn't there any step to make it work with static ip..
and the router works flawlessy with my friend bsnl broadband re..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2013)

first connect only router to pc.open its configuration page using 192.168.0.1.go to network--WAN & select connection type as "dynamic ip".don't use setup wizard or cd.after doing this connect cpe & router wan port & check you can open both 192.168.1.1 & 192.168.0.1 from pc & post result of ipconfig /all if net still doesn't work.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Dec 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> first connect only router to pc.open its configuration page using 192.168.0.1.go to network--WAN & select connection type as "dynamic ip".don't use setup wizard or cd.after doing this connect cpe & router wan port & check you can open both 192.168.1.1 & 192.168.0.1 from pc & post result of ipconfig /all if net still doesn't work.



connected router to pc without connecting it to cpe(only router) login to config pade n selected network wan type as dynamic ip n clicked save without any cd or wizard.. then connected cpe to router wan port n tried to open 192.168.0.1 it opened bt 192.168.1.1 cpe admin page didn't n net also didn't worked ..
here is the screenshot of ipconfig 

*i.imgur.com/kEVrSgm.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2013)

that means cpe is not communicating correctly with router.10 screenshots of cpe settings posted earlier are no longer working so post them again using imgur without connecting router.then post screenshots of router lan settings,dhcp settings & status page when connected to cpe.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Dec 14, 2013)

cpe is perfect bro..

did't know why can't able to set up the router .... it would have been is if it was dynamic ip bt for my harass it's static ip which keeps changing..

Images :-



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/U5UoP01.jpg*i.imgur.com/W9xiWkG.jpg*i.imgur.com/SW4aYhK.jpg*i.imgur.com/khC6OID.jpg*i.imgur.com/KBMRN2v.jpg*i.imgur.com/YcXdgoS.jpg*i.imgur.com/vjtpuZV.jpg*i.imgur.com/rL16U2M.jpg*i.imgur.com/94FzEV5.jpg*i.imgur.com/vPZTQoh.jpg*i.imgur.com/8JvxOia.jpg*i.imgur.com/8lTU2XP.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2013)

try this.disonnect cpe & connect wifi router to pc.go to router lan settings & disable dhcp server.then change lan ip of router from default 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.1.100.*after that connect cpe to router using one of the router lan port & not wan port.*now see if you can access net,192.168.1.1(cpe page) & 192.168.1.100(router new page).*also check that after doing this by running ipconfig /all that your pc is getting ip like 192.168.1.x & if not then just set it to 192.168.1.200 manually.*


----------



## Tech_chaos (Dec 29, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> try this.disonnect cpe & connect wifi router to pc.go to router lan settings & disable dhcp server.then change lan ip of router from default 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.1.100.*after that connect cpe to router using one of the router lan port & not wan port.*now see if you can access net,192.168.1.1(cpe page) & 192.168.1.100(router new page).*also check that after doing this by running ipconfig /all that your pc is getting ip like 192.168.1.x & if not then just set it to 192.168.1.200 manually.*



HURRAY .. THANX A TON ..

IT'S WORKING..
but how to make it work wid wan port
*i.imgur.com/L3IzDQS.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 30, 2013)

try now by connecting via WAN port & post result of ipconfig /all.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Dec 31, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> try now by connecting via WAN port & post result of ipconfig /all.



didn't worked when connected via wan post .. 

ipconfig / all  

*i.imgur.com/HxnoO0P.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 31, 2013)

in your cpe config last pic which bridge mode are you using.try using router mode.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 31, 2013)

if setup is working in lan(not wan) mode then leave it,no need to use wan port.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Jan 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> if setup is working in lan(not wan) mode then leave it,no need to use wan port.



k ..
but there is no way to make it work in wan port


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2014)

why do you need wan port?i mean is there something not working with lan port method like no net access on wireless device etc.


----------



## chandrudigi (Feb 2, 2014)

I tried it and got the solution  (y)
Make sure that
your WIMAX ip address is 192.168.1.1 and
your tp link wifi router ip is 192.168.1.2

Don't change any value in wimax config.

Login to your wifi router and disable the following
1.NAT
2.Virtual Circuit
3.Firewall
4.Multicast
5.DHCP

Set your ISP as dynamic ip address

Then configure your wifi by
Interface setup-> Wireless

Thank you.
Chandru Mania Xploited


----------



## nizami29 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: How to connect Netgear jnr 1010 wifi router with Bsnl Wmax*



chandrudigi said:


> I tried it and got the solution  (y)
> Make sure that
> your WIMAX ip address is 192.168.1.1 and
> your tp link wifi router ip is 192.168.1.2
> ...





when i am coonecting through my router it doesn't open https page bt allow http page... or can any one tell how to setup router step by step.. plzzzz


----------

